# Game 35: Cleveland Cavaliers @ Phoenix Suns (1/11)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (26-8) vs Cleveland Cavaliers (22-12)*

*When: Thursday, January 11th
Time: 8:30 Arizona
Tv: FSN AZ*









*(*Game featured on TNT*)*

*Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *
1. *Kill the King.* 
Whatever way they can, they should try to kill him. 
Suffocate him, trap him, whatever it takes. Make LeBron
defer to his teamates.

2. *Paint Points. *
You cannot allow easy points for the Cavaliers. Make them
a jumpshooting team. Keep their points outside of the paint.

3. *Three-Pointers.  *
Suns will need some 3s for this ball game. I expect the
Cavs to crowd the paint, forcing the Suns to take the outside
shot. They'll need 8+ to secure a win.

*Clipboard Notes:*









 *Suns Review *



> PHOENIX, Jan. 9 (AP) -- Even on a so-so night, the Phoenix Suns had enough to wear down the Seattle SuperSonics.
> 
> Shawn Marion had 29 points and 15 rebounds, Steve Nash added 27 points and 11 assists, and the Suns beat the fading Sonics 113-102 on Tuesday night for their seventh consecutive victory.
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















_*Shawn Marion vs LeBron James*_ 


*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Cleveland Cavaliers Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Mike Brown*​


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I admire your dedication with these GT's.

Doesn't it seem almost pointless since the Suns are going to kill the Cavs?

LOL...

Score prediction: Suns 122 Cavs 98


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Very nice game thread. Although the 2nd bullet on the clipboard notes doesn't make much sense to me. How do they outscore their last 4 opponents by 22 yet their average margin of victory is 21.4. It's either late and my math is off or something quite doesn't make sense there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> I admire your dedication with these GT's.
> 
> Doesn't it seem almost pointless since the Suns are going to kill the Cavs?
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm not predicting a Cavs win necessarily, but it's not like we're bottom feeders. 

The Suns will be favored, as they should, but if the Cavs can come out and play transition defense like they have been lately, we'll be able to get the game at a pace we're more comfortable with.

Speaking of which, did anyone here catch the last Cavs game against the Kings on Tuesday? Bibby and Miller came out absolutely on fire, hitting everything from everywhere. They put us down by 17 at the beginning of the third quarter. 

Mike Brown took a timeout, got into everyone's faces about defense, and we proceeded to go on a 45-15 run to take a 15 point lead and seal the game up. All in the course of about one quarter. 

So I expect this one to actually be a very good game. Cavs still have the ability to get blown out, especially if you guys get hot early. We're very susceptible to emotional runs (we gave up a 24-0 run against Chicago earlier this year), so if your crowd is into it, you could blow it open. If it's a close game, my money would probably be on the Cavs to take it because of their ability to get key stops when they need it.

Good luck tonight, guys. Hope everyone stays healthy.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

LineOFire said:


> Very nice game thread. Although the 2nd bullet on the clipboard notes doesn't make much sense to me. How do they outscore their last 4 opponents by 22 yet their average margin of victory is 21.4. It's either late and my math is off or something quite doesn't make sense there.


hahaha, you're right


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Wow, I'm not predicting a Cavs win necessarily, but it's not like we're bottom feeders.
> 
> The Suns will be favored, as they should, but if the Cavs can come out and play transition defense like they have been lately, we'll be able to get the game at a pace we're more comfortable with.
> 
> ...


You are right. Cavs have been playing better on the road lately. It's just that Phoenix is a totally different breed from any of the other Western Conference team. The Suns take run-and-shoot to a whole different level!

Most opponents know that they need a slower tempo game but ends up getting suckered into a fast tempo game. I mean... when you are given great looks from open 3's, which shooter wouldn't pull the trigger? Couple triggers later (hit or miss), you find yourself racing up and down the court......

The only comparable team in NBA is Washington, but Washington is a little slower, and lock down Arenas, and you should be ok.... Who can you focus on locking down on the Suns? hmmmm..... There are simply too many good shooters and fast slashers.

If Cavs can keep the road game close (point margin < 7), they'll earn my respect even if they lose.

:cheers:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> Very nice game thread. Although the 2nd bullet on the clipboard notes doesn't make much sense to me. How do they outscore their last 4 opponents by 22 yet their average margin of victory is 21.4. It's either late and my math is off or something quite doesn't make sense there.



They've outscored their opponents by atleast 22 points.
But they only beat Seattle by 11. So, their margin was 
effected.



Edward said:


> I admire your dedication with these GT's.
> 
> Doesn't it seem almost pointless since the Suns are going to kill the Cavs?
> 
> ...


If Suns fans don't start posting in this threads, I'm not
going to put some much time into the GTs. We usually get
some good chatter from Suns fans, but recent games they
haven't even posted in the GTs. It's annoying when you put
all that time into it.........=)


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

should be a good game. Let's see how the Cavs stack up against us. I expect Lebron to have a good game. Stat needs to stay out of early foul trouble and get into the offensive mix. I expect Suns to take it though, by at least 9.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Suns 110 Cavs 99...


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

I concur with WildByNature

Amare gotta stay out of foul trouble and while I don't think its absolutely crucial for the Suns to run every possession, in the 1st and 3rd quarters it'll be important. In the 2nd and 4th I think it'll be a good time to work the ball inside and the midrange with some lower pick and rolls because the big guys for the Cavs should be getting tired by then. The key to the game for the Suns in my mind is making the Cavs commit more fouls especially their big guys.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I want Amare to abuse Big Z. And then I want the Cavs to take him out of the game.

Big Z is honestly the Cavs key to victory. If he's hitting the boards and making shots from inside, there's nothing we can do to stop him.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

112-97 Suns.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Steve Nash has 9 assists and the 2nd Quarter isn't even over yet; he also stole the ball from James and served it to Marion on the fastbreak.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

14 assists in the 1st half! I hope the Cavs catch up a little to were Nash can stay in the game and try to break the record. 31 assists isn't that far away.

But, I have seen plenty of Nash games where he gets 10 first quarter assists and ends the game with 12, but who knows? Tonight Nash could find Amelia Earnhardnt. Man he's amazing.


----------



## Roland Garros (Dec 6, 2006)

The Suns are a great team to watch with SuperSteve Nash ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Roland Garros (Dec 6, 2006)

:clap2: Nash 14 assists in the first half


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Roland Garros said:


> :clap2: Nash 14 assists in the first half


:clap: :clap2: :worthy: :biggrin:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Well so far the Suns and Cavs have completely made me look like an idiot. I thought it would be a competitive game. And it's really not. This one looks like bad coaching for the Cavs. We're not making adjustments, and we're playing the wrong rotations. 

Our team doesn't look prepared for this game, and they look like they haven't read a scouting report. 

Here's hoping we make it at least a competitive second half.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Brandname said:


> Well so far the Suns and Cavs have completely made me look like an idiot. I thought it would be a competitive game. And it's really not. This one looks like bad coaching for the Cavs. We're not making adjustments, and we're playing the wrong rotations.
> 
> Our team doesn't look prepared for this game, and they look like they haven't read a scouting report.
> 
> Here's hoping we make it at least a competitive second half.


Yeah, I'm surprised at the blowout. Despite tonight's game, the Cavs are certainly not as bad as Barkley says.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Sunsfan81 said:


> Yeah, I'm surprised at the blowout. Despite tonight's game, the Cavs are certainly not as bad as Barkley says.


Oh god, Barkley is just a moron. He never knows what he's talking about. He doesn't know the Cavs at all because he doesn't watch our games. 

For him to say New Jersey is better than we are has no basis in reality.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah Barkely isn't the best NBA analyst. He's a bandwagon. I do enjoy watching the TNT games though. Probably my favorite.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

17 assists!! :clap2:


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

20 assists!!! :clap2: :clap:


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Nash is out of the game, and with a 30 point lead, I don't expect him to return.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Surprised Amare and Marion are coming back in.

Then again, I'm surprised Lebron is still in.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

God I hope nobody gets injured in a situation like this. Especially on your team. Your big three have no reason to still be in. It's out of reach.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man I've always loved Mike D'Antoni. 

I don't want to start disliking him, but man he should really have not played your starters in the 4th unless it somehow got close.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The Cavs have put all their starters away and Amare is STILL in the game. WTF is going on, guys? He's the last guy you want to risk injury for.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I don't like it when D'Antoni leaves the starters in too long.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Pat Burke is the man


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Sunsfan81 said:


> Yeah I don't like it when D'Antoni leaves the starters in too long.


With the amount of stuff you guys had to deal with with Amare, it surprises me that he does that. 

You guys killed us tonight and were much better on offense and defense. More than anything, I'm just glad none of either team's stars got hurt in that 4th quarter. We were walking on thin ice by overplaying starters, especially considering what just happened to Tony Allen.

Good luck guys, you look like world-beaters. We can't run with you in your place.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, Steve Nash just systematically dismantled my team.

And I just can't not like him. What a great guy. 

The best starting pg in the league vs. the worst starting pg in the league. Yeah, you guys came out on top there, haha.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> *Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *
> 1. *Kill the King.*
> Whatever way they can, they should try to kill him.
> Suffocate him, trap him, whatever it takes. Make LeBron
> defer to his teamates.


Negative.

LeBron with 35pts.



> 2. *Paint Points. *
> You cannot allow easy points for the Cavaliers. Make them
> a jumpshooting team. Keep their points outside of the paint.


Check.

Suns only gave up 18 points in the paint.



> 3. *Three-Pointers.  *
> Suns will need some 3s for this ball game. I expect the
> Cavs to crowd the paint, forcing the Suns to take the outside
> shot. They'll need 8+ to secure a win.


Neg-Check.

Suns weren't forced to shoot outside. But Suns only hit 6 threes.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Man I've always loved Mike D'Antoni.
> 
> I don't want to start disliking him, but man he should really have not played your starters in the 4th unless it somehow got close.




I think he was trying to send Mike Brown a message. LeBron should not have
been in. So, Mike put his starters in to let Brown know.

If I was coaching, I would have done the same thing. LeBron being in
pissed me off. He was basically padding his stats.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

I posted this on another forum, just a quick recap for some people.



> *Nash* - 4 points, 21 assists, 4 rebounds and 1 steal. He had an amazing game today, horrible shooting night, but amazing game. He had 21 assists (20 assists in 3 quarters). He had 9 more assists then the entire Cavs team. Oh yeah, he only played 30 minutes today.
> 
> *Marion* - 19 points, 11 boards, 4 steals, 1 block. He had a great game also. He was supposed to play LBJ on D, but he was off him alot on switches and stuff. He played great all around D, shot well (8-12), and just hustled the whole game. Had some nice dunks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I think he was trying to send Mike Brown a message. LeBron should not have
> been in. So, Mike put his starters in to let Brown know.
> 
> If I was coaching, I would have done the same thing. LeBron being in
> pissed me off. He was basically padding his stats.


He was in because Mike Brown wanted to force the starters to play hard at the end. They hadn't done it all night, and he wanted them to clean up their own mess at least a little bit.

Were you watching when they cut to Mike Brown's huddle and he was berating them to play with pride?

That's why Lebron was in the game. It wasn't to pad stats. Brown never leaves players in the game to pad stats.

EDIT - Plus, you guys were the ones ahead by 30. Generally the team that's blowing the other team out will take out their starters first.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

the suns just beat down the cavs its as simple as that. They are the favorites to win it all, the cavs dont even come close.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Brandname said:


> He was in because Mike Brown wanted to force the starters to play hard at the end. They hadn't done it all night, and he wanted them to clean up their own mess at least a little bit.
> 
> Were you watching when they cut to Mike Brown's huddle and he was berating them to play with pride?
> 
> ...



It may seem a bit odd, but D'Antoni has gotten kind of paranoid after the leads we've blown this year. A lead *exactly* like the one we had tonight got blown against the Nets and they actually made it into a close game that we barely hung on to win.

May seem odd, but I don't figure it's about a message or anything. Just making sure everything ended smoothly.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

yeah earlier in the year I believe it was Memphis that almost came back from down 20-30


----------

